# Need help with Bakery Adjectives



## Wits' End (May 4, 2005)

We are having a new sign for our bakery/country store made. I'm looking for different words or comments on the words we have. We use our own/family recipies, from scratch, fresh daily. We specialize in regular bread (ie not Artisan). We also do cookies, bars, caramel rolls, pies cakes etc. . Pretty much anything. We want a couple words to describe what we do.
Suggestions:
(from?) Scratch Bakery
Home Crafted
Family recipies
Home Style
We had several others but I can't bring them to mind right now.
TIA for any help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 4, 2005)

"Fresh Breads and Pastries Rising To Any Occasion."

Geoff


----------



## LightChucker (May 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Flying Turtle said:*
"Fresh Breads and Pastries Rising To Any Occasion."

Geoff 

[/ QUOTE ]

Geoff,

I like this, but instead of using it for the name of the business, use it for the slogan, and print it right under the business name. 

Like: 

*Heaven's Bakery* (or whatever name he chooses)
*"Fresh Breads and Pastries Rising To Any Occasion."*

This would look great on a business card!

Chuck


----------



## eluminator (May 4, 2005)

When I walk past a bakery I notice the wonderful aroma. I think they pipe the oven exhaust out to the street. Once you have that working, you don't need a sign.

Is that alcohol from the yeast that I smell?


----------



## nethiker (May 4, 2005)

If It...
- Smells fresh baked.
- Lokes scratch made.
- Tastes like Grandma's.
Then it is!!!

Bakery fresh from our family to yours.
-------------------------------------------

What's better than sliced bread?
Grandma's made from scratch, fresh from the oven sliced bread. 

-------------------------------------------

Legacy baking, honoring memories and warming hearts.

-------------------------------------------
Wits' family bakery

Stop on in.
We knead love daily.

-------------------------------------------

Greg


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 4, 2005)

In my neighborhood there's a baker's sign that reads, "Stop for hot bread when light is blinking."


----------



## Wits' End (May 5, 2005)

Sorry I left out some details. We've been open for 1.5 years. Our street side sign is going from 8'x2' to 8'x8' so it will be more noticeable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif We will have our store name on it--- Wits' End Corner Country Store & Bakery--- and our logo (only copy I had handy was in an email sorry for the poor quality)





Sign is dark blue, letters in white, logo is in white oval.
We have a little room for a descriptive phrase and we want to call attention to our baked goods as opposed to our.....
Spices, Fresh Ground Peanut (and Cashew) butter, candy, trail mixes, Snacks, FLASHLIGHTS, Cutlery, Baking Supplies, Whole Grains, WI Cheeses, Specialty meats and cheeses, Etc....
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Our sign could be unreadable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Greg/NetHiker You've got the flavor (pun?) we're looking for it just needs to be shorter. We don't have a lot of foot traffic. We have the local population coming in. We are hoping to grab the tourists. The town we are located in has a population of 175, the local (20 minute) area about 2000. But Hwy 61 goes past our front entry and I think it averages about 2000/day during the summer.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 5, 2005)

Tired of fast food? come enjoy the slow rising of fresh made baked goods to savor the moment.. time is precious, so come in to taste the best of life.


----------



## Wits' End (May 13, 2005)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## BB (May 13, 2005)

For my wife, and many Asians, getting breads directly from the oven was a big thing... In Taiwan, the bakeries used to post the times that hot breads would be available (did not see that when we were back there last month). Do you have a place for your customers to sit down for a coffee and roll? The more people seen to be enjoying your place, the more that may stop by for a try.

A little customer survey would probably not hurt--If you can get the out-of-towners in a little friendly conversation about why they chose to stop at your place.

Perhaps it was fishing advise, things that you don't see in big city stores (kerosene lanterns, local antiques, not made-in-China stuff, local jams/jellies, etc.)... Put some of the more unusual stuff in your window.

Or, perhaps they miss the big city stuff--WIFI HOT SPOT with Colombian Coffee and Roll. A Internet Cafe. etc... Or a chance to pickup items that were left behind at home...

-Bill


----------



## Wits' End (May 13, 2005)

We have thought of an Internet access point of some sort but we are very tight on space. I'll try to get some pictures up, next week.


----------

